# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Wallpapers anyone?

## Citizen

Does anyone have a way to make cool DV wallpapers? I'd be interested in having one...

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Here's a cool way to make random designs in Photoshop. You could turn them into a DV wallpaper. http://www.lyzrdstomp.com/tutorial_bg1/

----------


## ClouD

> Here's a cool way to make random designs in Photoshop. You could turn them into a DV wallpaper. http://www.lyzrdstomp.com/tutorial_bg1/



awesome, great link. *bookmarks*.
 ::D:

----------


## Citizen

Sweet thanks  :smiley: 

If I find myself less lazy than I am I might get around to doing this

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Oh yeah. I woke up and my wallpaper was one of the ones I downloaded from Star One, which is kinda a band but it's just the project of one man, Arjen J. Lucassen. He's got some really cool, very dream-like wallpapers on his site, as well as music samples...since Star One is music.

His main project, however, is Ayreon, which is my 2nd favorite band. He has some wallpapers (mainly album covers, which are awesome) on his Ayreon site, too. The actual cover to the album "The Human Equation" has a pretty entering-the-subconcious look to it:

His other ones like "Into The Electric Castle" are just awesome as well:


Arjen A. Lucassen's Ayreon - Downloads
Arjen A. Lucassen's Star One - Downloads

Enjoy.

----------


## Citizen

Oooh I like.

And I gave some of the music a listen as well and I like as well...  :smiley:

----------


## Idec Sdawkminn

Yes, very good music. My favorite is The Human Equation. It has the singer from Dream Theater as the main character. Dream Theater is my favorite band.

----------

